# OG kush,Bubba Kush are NOT real strains!



## Wise Man (Dec 31, 2007)

hXXtp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xZhJW4jlMQ


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 31, 2007)

so YOU say there is no OG KUSH, ok fine...

what are the true strains and where do we get seeds???


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 31, 2007)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> so YOU say there is no OG KUSH, ok fine...
> 
> what are the true strains and where do we get seeds???


How would i know?

And what true strains are you talking talking about?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 31, 2007)

I found the OG Kush but not the Bubba Kush Strain in my Cannabible!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2007)

A rose by any other name would still smell as sweet. What's in a name? Yeah marketing finally hits the seedbanks. And yes remarketed strains can make them more popular. But cannabis is a word of mouth thing. If strains don't deliver everyone knows about it. Is there a blending of certain genes in the collective pool? Duh yeah. If you do alot of breeding, you might get lucky, and you gotta call it something.


----------



## Hick (Dec 31, 2007)

...man, I just posted a lengthy reply to this thread, in the coffee shop. But that dang TBG was on the ball, doing his job, and deleted it before my post came up... grrrrrrrrrr...

  Fact is, I have had both the Bubba and OG cuts for some time(over 3 years) The so called "Pre-09" cut of bubba, and the so called "Ghost" cut of the OG. 
  They are exceptional phenotypes/"elites". _Clone only_ pheno's. Reversing and selfing, have been attempted by a few folks. How the results turned out, "I" will never know. BUT.. the particular phenotypes, that I aquired, FREE.. are superior to most anything that I have grown out over the last 20+ years from seedbanks and other sources..
   IMHO...anyone can find/produce/stumble on, to an exceptional pheno', from any given source. Haveing the foresite, to clone and preserve it, is to be admired, not admonished.. 
  I was there, at OG, when orgnkid came on the scene with his "Bubba" promotion. It was "ugly". I'm no fan of icmag, but the video is IMHO.. nothing more than the same type of "marketing hype", but on the negative side. .. _"SOUR GRAPES" _.. comes to mind 
  LOL.. I see the vid' pokeing fun at ograskl, orgnkid, vapor. ect... but the guys spelling is atrocious. I see absolutely nothing to prove the point either way. Nothing but negative "hype"...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 31, 2007)

yes, I have to agree, what's in a name... if not a description of the particualr plant you are growing, then a name you chose...got to call them something, even if it is a number, ie.C-99, ak-47...etc...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 31, 2007)

*Sorry about that Hick. :giggle: *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ...man, I just posted a lengthy reply to this thread, in the coffee shop. But that dang TBG was on the ball, doing his job, and deleted it before my post came up... grrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 1, 2009)

My Katsu cut Bubba Kush will kick the **** out of 99 percent of the Hyped Elites anyday!!!

Nice try but....We ain't buying.


DC.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 1, 2009)

why are you bumping these old old threads?


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

Its all quality MJ and thats what matters to me !


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 5, 2009)

:rofl: 

Not real strains. 

I must be smoking a ghost bowl.


----------

